# Chocolate omelet



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Breakfast of champions.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Now all it needs is some Hershey's chocolate syrup drizzled on it...….:mrgreen:


And some chocolate ice cream. ;-)


I'm kind of a chocolate freak.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My neighbor buys a Dutch Chocolate cake from Cosco about once a month. 

He then gives me half of it. 

Talk about death by chocolate. The firsts bite of it you know that you shouldn't be eating it but it is soooooooooooo good.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> My neighbor buys a Dutch Chocolate cake from Cosco about once a month.
> 
> He then gives me half of it.
> 
> Talk about death by chocolate. The firsts bite of it you know that you shouldn't be eating it but it is soooooooooooo good.


+1


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

this needs to be moved to the recipe sub forum. This is my kind of Breakfast!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## AlexCaro (Aug 17, 2020)

Great idea for a breakfast :grin:


----------

